# First Sale



## beachgurl (Aug 31, 2008)

I made my first sale today!!! I sold 7 bars of my mint julep soap.  I cannot believe this!!  Someone is actually willing to pay money for the stuff that I make.  Maybe there's a market for this.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats! Where did you sell it? Online?


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish     I've been having some friends and neighbors try my soaps out and let me know what they think.  Long story, but the friend of a friend ,etc etc was at a Labor Day party, and happened to get a hold of my mint soap , contacted me, and bought it !!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 31, 2008)

She must have LOVED it! 7 bars is a lot of soap!


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope it wasn't just a fluke


----------



## mare61 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! I can remember how trilled I was when I had my first sale at the farmers market this summer.


----------



## digit (Sep 3, 2008)

Woo-hoo!!!! Go girl, go!! May want to make that flavor a regular in your line.   

Digit


----------



## Lane (Sep 3, 2008)

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats!  I was wondering if you have any type of insurance to cover yourself? I ask because i also sell my soap and i'm scared someone will break out in a rash or something. Do you label your soap? If so, how?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

*soap labeling.....*



			
				jenmarie82 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  I was wondering if you have any type of insurance to cover yourself? I ask because i also sell my soap and i'm scared someone will break out in a rash or something. Do you label your soap? If so, how?



Not sure if you checked your PM, but I sent along info on the Guild, their insurance policy and their resources from the FDA on soap labeling.


----------



## mysoapopera (Sep 5, 2008)

This is great!!! you must be doing something really good.  what a great compliment.


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

saweeeeeeeeeeeet good job babe!


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanx guys!!!  I wanted to let you all know that I appreciate all of your honest feedback and help.


----------



## tinhorn (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: soap labeling.....*



			
				oceanmember said:
			
		

> jenmarie82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I sent along info on the Guild, their insurance policy and their resources from the FDA on soap labeling.



Huh?  What guild?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

*Guild*

Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild.


----------

